# Big scream tv store is open! Yay



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Not sure what thread to list this... The BigscreamTv store is open! I've been watching it daily. Just bought my terror eyes DVD! Very cool :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Link?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love those BS tV..things.


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Link?


http://store.bigscreamtv.info/index.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Did you guys see my setup?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder....Can the plexiglass be turned vertically straight up and down, and the TV be at a 45 degree angle? I wonder if the illusion would still work? It would hide the TV better...Hmmm.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

moribus, that makes sense to me.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have been trying to do this with some animated images and nephilliam's (i think thats spelt right) magic mirror but i cant get the mirror to record its self properly it keeps screwing up and the images arn't any good and i cant get a crystal ball or monster video or animated image for free any links that you know off ?????????


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have an image of a skull rising from blakness and got it to look like what dr m has got i just need to get it to stay stable lol


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)




----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

wow cool one doc


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooops,thanks for posting the link. Totally forgot


----------

